# 2 icd-9 questions



## JULESTB (Jul 9, 2010)

Someone told me that if the doc does not specify acute or chronic to code as chronic.  Has anyone else heard of this and if so could you direct me to documentation stating this?

What code do you use for suicide attempt?  I have been using 300.9.  We are currently fighting with our billing company because they have blocked E codes.  So, if I have a suicide attempt by overdose of aspirin I can code the  9XX code but then I have been coding 300.9 for the suicide attempt.  Any thoughts?


----------



## gost (Jul 9, 2010)

Most entries that apply to your question have three options.  The idea is to code to the highest degree of specificity.  Take salpingo-oophoritis for example (I just opened the book randomly.  I wish I had opened to a disease with a few less letters.)  If your documentation says "acute s/o," you would use 614.0.  If it says "chronic s/o," the correct code would be 614.1.  If it just says "s/o," then it is unspecified and the correct choice would be 614.2.  Some entries default to one or the other.  Either "acute" or "chronic" will be in the parenthetical notation after the primary entry.  In those cases, an unspecified would default to whichever is in the main entry's parentheticals.  I think.


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 10, 2010)

JULESTB said:


> Someone told me that if the doc does not specify acute or chronic to code as chronic.  Has anyone else heard of this and if so could you direct me to documentation stating this?
> 
> What code do you use for suicide attempt?  I have been using 300.9.  We are currently fighting with our billing company because they have blocked E codes.  So, if I have a suicide attempt by overdose of aspirin I can code the  9XX code but then I have been coding 300.9 for the suicide attempt.  Any thoughts?



You cannot use 300.9 for a suicide attempt unless the physician documents that the patient has a mental disorder than is nonpsychotic.  Also your billing cannot "block" E codes they are an integral and necessary chapter of the mandated code set.  You absolutely must code the E code for the suicide attempt and not the 300.9.  The billing company is technically YOUR employee not the other way around, so you are going to pay them to tell you that you cannot use the correct code???  They probably are having system issues as the E codes have 4 characters in front of the decimal and the 1500 is set up for 3 characters in front of the decimal, so they have to fix it.  They can have a "fix" written to over ride the decimal for E codes, this is their problem not yours!


----------



## JULESTB (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks to both of you for your replies.  I agree with you both. However, when you have opposition in your office it is nice to be reassured you are on the right track!  Thanks again


----------

